# Help please



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 11, 2021)

My girl accidentally tripped and knocked over one of my plants nothing came out but she real stressed is she gonna make it or no


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2021)

You should be able to get her across the finish line.  Relax.  Stressed?


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 11, 2021)

pute said:


> You should be able to get her across the finish line.  Relax.  Stressed?


Very stressed my girl accidentally hit my tent and the beam broke inside, she woke me up and my plant fell off the drain tray but not crushed up just she been sad since


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 11, 2021)

It will be fine , smoke relax it's a dang weed


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> It will be fine , smoke relax it's a dang weed


Meh alright I will leave her be


----------

